# *DALLAS LOWRIDERS 5TH ANNUAL PICNIC AUG.28 2010*



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

*PM FOR MORE INFO.....*</span>


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

BEST DONK hno: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

OR LOWRIDER......................... :loco: :werd:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

PRESIDENTEZ WILL BE OUT THERE!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 9 2010, 07:56 PM~17741696
> *NEED A EXTRA JUDGE??? :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> THERE GONNA BE A HOP???</span>*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jun 9 2010, 07:03 PM~17742478
> *PRESIDENTEZ WILL BE OUT THERE!
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 07:22 PM~17742685
> * ***FAJITA PLATE COOK-OFF***
> ENTER YOUR CLUB INTO THIS CONTEST AND PRESENT THE BEST FAJITA PLATE TO OUR JUDGES FOR A SPECIAL AWARD!!!!!
> DON'T MISS OUT,  :sprint:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT!!! YALL GET READY!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 9 2010, 07:38 PM~17742857
> *TTT!!! YALL GET READY!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

where it gonna be at ..................


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Jun 9 2010, 07:57 PM~17743041
> *where it gonna be at ..................
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ..............................................


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 9 2010, 10:24 PM~17743424
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ..............................................
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Jun 9 2010, 07:57 PM~17743041
> *where it gonna be at ..................
> *


lol


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

We'll be there!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_T★T★T!_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:  Can't wait!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*TTT........*_


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

You KNOW the Boulevard Aces will be there..........Right Boss ?

I'll try to make it, one way or another.

TTMFT



Member..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jun 10 2010, 10:50 PM~17754459
> *
> 
> You KNOW the Boulevard Aces will be there..........Right Boss ?
> ...



You know it Bobby! :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WILL BE THERE.....*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 08:22 PM~17742685
> *NEED A EXTRA JUDGE??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THERE GONNA BE A HOP???
> *


TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUTTA MY MOUTH......OR SHOULD I SAY TACO, IF THERE IS AN EXTRA SPOT. :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17755581
> *TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUTTA MY MOUTH......OR SHOULD I SAY TACO, IF THERE IS AN EXTRA SPOT. :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 11 2010, 10:40 AM~17758667
> *
> *


Whats Up Jamma???


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 10:44 AM~17758691
> *Whats Up Jamma???
> *


Not much just kicking it, ready for some happy hour though! How you been?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 11 2010, 10:46 AM~17758707
> *Not much just kicking it, ready for some happy hour though! How you been?
> *


Ive Been Chillin & Working Thats About It.. Wish I Have Alittle Free Time Tomuch To Do And No Time To Do it..


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 10:54 AM~17758784
> *Ive Been Chillin & Working Thats About It.. Wish I Have Alittle Free Time Tomuch To Do And No Time To Do it..
> *


Yup lots to do and not enough time, I hear ya!


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

Well see ya at your event, Party Time!

*Dallas 5th annual Hot as hell UNITY Car/Bike show Sun July 11th WITH GULF COAST BUSA CAR WASH Cancer fundraiser EVENT!* 

*Calling all Hot Rods, Low Riders, Choppers, Dubs, Donks, Bikes, Imports, Low Rider Bicycles & under Construction vehicles. 

4ft-Trophy categories, 7ft Trophy for BEST club line up, Hopping contest, Bike Stunt Show & Best of show!

” CANCER FUNDRAISER SPONSOR/S “ 
* GULF COAST BUSAS Judging & Cancer fundraiser.
* Hopping Contest by Majestix Car Club.
* Bike Stunt Show By Ian Gaines.
* U.LC./ United Lowrider Asc. 
* Bikini contest by Bikers Envy Magazine.
* Dejavu KustomZ, www.myspace.com/dejavuconcepts 
* Street KingZ car/bike club Special Merging network: www.LadiesLetsRide.com 
* Cesar g. @ KAGENAX web design 214-566-6251
* Tattoo Artist- Bad Boys 214-680-3151

* Street KingZ car/bike club Special Merging network: bikersjustgottahaveit.com 972-226-2999

~~ Pre Register $15. First 100 Vehicles and $20 day of the Show ~~~
“ FREEE “ for Spectators to enjoy the event, DJ Triple XXX, Food, Door Prizes, 

Drink specials in the Club with a Tattoo Show in the Mixx and Concert!!
Even times REG 9am-2pm SHOW 3pm-7pm

Questions/booth info;
KOWBOY 214-957-7881 or HITMAN 469-222-8185
www.myspace.com/StreetKingzunity
www.myspace.com/vip4dallas


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

Me and my lac will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 10 2010, 10:38 PM~17754281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pierre940_@Jun 11 2010, 03:20 PM~17760900
> *Me and my lac will be there  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:scrutinize: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Low4Life will be in Da House*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

817.TX. will be here on the 28th of August!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, _cilla77_

:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_TTT_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWEET*LIL*V,  BOY$, cilla77

:wave:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 14 2010, 04:00 PM~17784964
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, cilla77
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 14 2010, 04:05 PM~17785012
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWEET*LIL*V,  BOY$, cilla77
> 
> ...


 :wave: How u guys doin on that side....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 14 2010, 03:26 PM~17785170
> *:wave: How u guys doin on that side....
> *


Venom & I are doin' good homie, just chillin'.
We're lookin' forward to the 5th Annual Club Picnic  
Hope all is well wit'ya!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 14 2010, 04:47 PM~17785320
> *Venom & I are doin' good homie, just chillin'.
> We're lookin' forward to the 5th Annual Club Picnic
> Hope all is well wit'ya!
> *


HOPE TO SEE YALL SOON....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 14 2010, 03:48 PM~17785329
> *HOPE TO SEE YALL SOON....
> *


The picnic's the place to be   

Adios, God bless!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 14 2010, 04:53 PM~17785381
> *The picnic's the place to be
> 
> Adios, God bless!
> *



X2


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 14 2010, 03:54 PM~17785396
> *X2
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cilla77_@Jun 14 2010, 03:21 PM~17785147
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 14 2010, 07:24 PM~17785665
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 14 2010, 04:29 PM~17785720
> *:twak:  :twak:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


:scrutinize: :buttkick:

Yup, now I feel better :biggrin: 

 

C'ya @ the picnic "Caveman"


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Your local forecast for August 28, 2010

Sunny and 75 degrees!

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 15 2010, 10:26 PM~17798229
> *Your local forecast for August 28, 2010
> 
> Sunny and 75 degrees!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: PROBABLY LIKE 105!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT DAMN!!! DOESNT 75 SOUND GOOOOOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 9 2010, 05:59 PM~17741719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 15 2010, 07:26 PM~17798229
> *Your local forecast for August 28, 2010
> 
> Sunny and 75 degrees!
> ...


 :cheesy: OOOH YEA  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 9 2010, 05:59 PM~17741719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 07:42 PM~17798384
> *:wow:  :wow:  PROBABLY LIKE 105!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BUT DAMN!!! DOESNT 75 SOUND GOOOOOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 15 2010, 05:01 PM~17796989
> *
> *


:wave: Hope to see you & Jules out there


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_T T T_


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOIN IT BIG HOMIES !! </span>


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 17 2010, 01:29 PM~17817214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Oooooooooooo!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> *GET OSO IN THERE>>>>> *:cheesy:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> > :0 :0 :0
> > *GOOD LUCK..... :biggrin:*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> > :0 :0 :0
> > *GET OSO IN THERE>>>>> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 21 2010, 06:25 PM~17847849
> *GOOD LUCK..... :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP FAWKER!!!!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Well I was gona come in here and say I will be there but I think you guys already knew that.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jun 16 2010, 08:33 PM~17809663
> *:wave: Hope to see you & Jules out there
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yes,well be out there,were not gonna miss D-Lowrider event... G-what!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jun 21 2010, 07:12 PM~17849438
> *Well I was gona come in here and say I will be there but I think you guys already knew that.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 21 2010, 07:49 PM~17849876
> *Hell yes,well be out there,were not gonna miss    D-Lowrider event... G-what!!!
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> > :0 :0 :0
> > *GET OSO IN THERE>>>>> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jun 21 2010, 06:49 PM~17849876
> *Hell yes,well be out there,were not gonna miss    D-Lowrider event... G-what!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_T T T _


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 17 2010, 02:29 PM~17817214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it's $175 to rent it homies ..... ya let me know whats up ....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jun 22 2010, 05:08 AM~17853134
> *it's $175 to rent it homies ..... ya let me know whats up ....
> *


ORALE MOST LIKLEY YEAH BUT WE NEED TO BRING IT UP AT THE MEETING.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 22 2010, 11:21 AM~17855401
> *ORALE MOST LIKLEY YEAH BUT WE NEED TO BRING IT UP AT THE MEETING.
> *



HOMIE , I'M ON THE GRIND ON THE WEEKENDS CARNAL ...... 


THEN, CLAUDIA'S PARTY THIS FRIDAY ... I SAY WE HAVE THE MEETING AND PARTY THERE ... I'M MAKING UP FOR MY MISSINGS ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

I'LL DO I CAN TO BE THERE HOMIE.....TTT


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

LA GRAVE SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 23 2010, 03:11 PM~17868062
> *LA GRAVE SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND!!!
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 22 2010, 08:43 PM~17861151
> *I'LL DO I CAN TO BE THERE HOMIE.....TTT
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 23 2010, 05:11 PM~17868062
> *LA GRAVE SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND!!!
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

You know the Aces will be their to support our DL Brothers!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 24 2010, 11:22 PM~17882023
> *You know the Aces will be their to support our DL Brothers!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*LOW LYFE C.C. WILL BE THERE HOMIEZ!!!*


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_T T T_


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0  :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*WE WILL BE RAFFLE'N OFF A SET OF 13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE WHEELS W/ NEW TIRES MOUNTED/BALANCED !!! :0 :0 GET UR TICKETS AT ALL LOCAL EVENTS IN DALLAS OR AT THE ULA MEETINGS!! TICKETS ARE $10.00 EA. OR 3 TICKETS FOR $20.00!! PM ME IF U NEED ANY TICKETS !!   

WHEELS COME WITH ALL ACC. { KNOCKOFFS, ADAPTERS, AND HAMMER!! }

WHEELS WILL BE GIVEN AWAY AT THE 5TH ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC!! AUG. 28 2010!! GOOD LUCK!!*_


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17963571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



all i needed was 1 ticket to win da 15 cases at the last show ,all i'm gonna need is 1 ticket to win these bad boyz !!! :0 :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 08:38 AM~17963571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: _*U.L.C. TOO!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

IT'S BEEN BOOKED FOR DA DLR PICNIC !!! 


BRING YO SHORTS PEEPS !! 

WE DUNKIE DEM FOES !!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

5th Annual Hot as hell UNITY Car/Bike show Sun July 11th!
PASS THE WORD, CANCER FUNDRAISER
FREE FOR SPECTATORS!

Sponsor location: 
Club Mardi Gras 2720 N. Stemmons freeway Dallas 

* 4ft & 7ft Trophy categories, categories for all classes. 
* Bikini Contest, Best club line up, Hopping contest, Tattoo Show!

--CANCER FUNDRAISER SPONSORS & NETWORKING PARTNERS--

* GULF COAST BUSAS
* VERSA PRINTING
* www.carshowz.us
* Pro Bike stunner Ian Gains
* Majestix Car Club
* U.LA. / United LowRider Assoc.
* U.LC. / United LowRider Consol 
* STAR PLAYERZ M.C. 
* DFW UNIFIED
* Bikers Envy Magazine 
* Zona Rosa and Premier audio inc.
* www.LadiesLetsRide.com
* www.bikersjustgottahaveit.com
* KAGENAX web design 214-566-6251
* Bad Boys Tattoos
* Tatted Tattoos
* Artist; Angelina AND Street 108
* Dejavu KustomZ: www.myspace.com/dejavuconcepts
* LATIN LIFE MAGAZINE.
* SPINDATMUSIC.com
* www.inklab.biz
* Texas Lowrider

Pre Reg: $15
SET-UP: 9AM-2PM
SHOW: 2PM-7PM
DJ Triple XXX in the mix, Food, Drink specials in the Club with a Tattoo Show in the Mix.

INFO: 214-957-7881 
[email protected] www.myspace.com/streetkingxunity 

***We have a few Booth spaces and Sponsor Slots available*******


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 8 2010, 01:28 PM~17992981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get Ready Oso We're Puttin Some Lake Water In There For You.. :cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 8 2010, 09:09 PM~17996906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 8 2010, 07:09 PM~17996906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 8 2010, 09:09 PM~17996906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 11:38 AM~17963571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 8 2010, 09:09 PM~17996906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*TTT ITS GETTING CLOSER GET AT ME FOR YOUR RAFFLE TICKETS!!!!!!! BE ONE WITH SOME NICE CROSS LACED 72 SPOKES WITH BRAND NEW TIRES !!!!
YOU DONT PLAY !!!! YOU DONT WINNN!!!!!!!!!! GET EM ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 8 2010, 11:28 AM~17992981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 7 2010, 09:56 PM~17987431
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  U.L.C. TOO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMK when yall come out I want some. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

wrong thread.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 8 2010, 09:09 PM~17996906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't forget about the TLA... Texas Lowrider Association......

Get on the train....

TTMFT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jul 25 2010, 08:01 PM~18139091
> *
> 
> Don't forget about the TLA... Texas Lowrider Association......
> ...


*TLA!!!! TTT!!!!!*


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :worship: THA RETURN??????????????


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 25 2010, 06:58 PM~18138549
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


1,2304904095,0405348 X's


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 30 2010, 07:43 AM~18183745
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548921


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*CAR WASH ANYONE ??*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Was up Dallas..........Hey Jay, just wanted you and the other members to know :

I'm selling my '71 Monte Carlo..you know the one that was on "Livin the Low Life".
It was delivered last Sunday, and my back problem just can't take the ride with the Hydros. Degenerative Joint Disease....Going for $14,000..just trying to get my money back....Y'all can see some pics on our site on here. Just page back 4 or 5 pages. ....Beautiful ride...and, famous ! ..Vida had that fine ass in the front seat !

PM me if your interested...You know where I live.

TTT

Bobby G.


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like it is going to be a good show,big ups to this 1.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_*T T T*_


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS TTT !! *_


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 9 2010, 05:56 PM~17741696
> *<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>TWO WEEK COUNT DOWN HOMIES !!!
> 
> 
> WE GONNA DO IT BIG !!!.....</span>*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _*LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING MY ***** VENOM .... THAT BISH !! *_


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

We're lookin' forward to it...........Again !

TTMFT




Member T L A Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:biggrin: Always a great time!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there, hope to break my panel back out at this picnic.. Hope to see my homies from Dallas Lowriders at my picnic..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 10 2010, 03:10 PM~18275998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 16 2010, 05:40 AM~18320174
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING MY ***** VENOM .... THAT BISH !!
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

*IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP?*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 16 2010, 11:36 PM~18329912
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 16 2010, 11:36 PM~18329912
> *NO HOP AWARDS THIS YEAR HOMIES .... PERO THE IC CREW/CREATIONS C.C. IS ALWAYZ WELCOME TO THROW AN EXHIBITION !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS



VS




SUBLIMINAL C.C. !! </span>








:0 :0 :0
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 17 2010, 05:50 AM~18330673
> *NO HOP AWARDS THIS YEAR HOMIES .... PERO THE IC CREW/CREATIONS C.C. IS ALWAYZ WELCOME TO THROW AN EXHIBITION !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


are you exhibiting your ass to us or what joto and i'll show you how its done :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 17 2010, 03:01 PM~18334751
> *are you exhibiting your ass to us or what joto and i'll show you how its done :biggrin:
> *



WTF !?!? YOU CHALLENGING TO A BIKINI CONTEST PUTO !?!?! 


MAS JOTO QUE LA VERG !!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2010, 04:23 AM~18341015
> *WTF !?!? YOU CHALLENGING TO A BIKINI CONTEST PUTO !?!?!
> MAS JOTO QUE LA VERG !!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


no way i be wearing a thong backwards puto just for you por joto :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Still need judges for the fajita contest????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 19 2010, 07:35 AM~18351191
> *Still need judges for the fajita contest????? :0  :biggrin:
> *



SORRY HOMIE .... YOU MISSED IT BY 1 DAY TO LATE ?!!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Shall I bring out my bby? "Wicked Dreams" =D


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Aug 19 2010, 10:00 AM~18351383
> *Shall I bring out my bby? "Wicked Dreams" =D
> *


 :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki+Aug 19 2010, 08:00 AM~18351383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wave: ~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

*PM ME FOR MORE INFO.....*</span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 19 2010, 10:56 AM~18351817
> *PM ME FOR MORE INFO.....</span>
> *


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 19 2010, 10:35 AM~18351661
> *:cheesy:  :wave: ~m
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 19 2010, 10:35 AM~18351661
> *:cheesy:  :wave: ~m
> *



:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_T T T_


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 17 2010, 12:29 PM~18333458
> *<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VS
> SUBLIMINAL C.C.  !! </span>
> ...


U guys are gona need a bigger bucket for the heavy weights. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> > _*LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING MY ***** VENOM .... THAT BISH !! *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 19 2010, 10:56 AM~18351817
> *PM ME FOR MORE INFO.....</span>
> *



whos ready i know i am playin oldies funkl freestyle hip hop cumbia ...im playin everything i got :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Aug 19 2010, 10:00 AM~18351383
> *Shall I bring out my bby? "Wicked Dreams" =D
> *


HELL NA................................jk :biggrin:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

There will be a cake made by the same person that did the 1st annual picnic cake it was a bad ass cake.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cilla77_@Aug 21 2010, 08:12 AM~18368736
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: & this year it's goin' to be even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 21 2010, 12:03 PM~18369667
> *:yes: & this year it's goin' to be even better!  :thumbsup:
> *















:biggrin: :biggrin: & u know it!!!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

TTT


Will be there for sure,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*
DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!! 

~m :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

IT'S ON NOW !! WE READY !!!! 





DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING IT BIG !!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 21 2010, 12:03 PM~18369667
> *:yes: & this year it's goin' to be even better!  :thumbsup:
> *


wheres the hop at ***** where ???????????????????? the only thing missing


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 21 2010, 12:03 PM~18369667
> *:yes: & this year it's goin' to be even better!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 23 2010, 03:36 PM~18386449
> *wheres the hop at ***** where ????????????????????  the only thing missing
> *


Who you callin' "*****" nikka!?! :biggrin: 

The hop will start whenever IC shows up. No trophy or money this year but I sure would like to see a hop...BRING IT ON :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Aug 23 2010, 02:17 PM~18385769
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 23 2010, 10:02 AM~18382213
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!
> 
> ...



i think i wanaget a 64 now lol


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TRAFFIC CC Tx will be there


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

WE WILL BE THERE TO GRILL AND CHILL


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Aug 23 2010, 07:07 PM~18388035
> *i think i wanaget a 64 now lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 23 2010, 08:49 PM~18389214
> *TRAFFIC CC Tx</span> will be there
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>~m


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0  :wow:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Aug 23 2010, 07:33 PM~18386936
> *Who you callin' "*****" nikka!?! :biggrin:
> 
> The hop will start whenever IC shows up. No trophy or money this year but I sure would like to see a hop...BRING IT ON :cheesy:
> *





what no money awwwww helll nawwww !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WASSUP HOMIES, IM LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THIS SATURDAY. 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 23 2010, 04:36 PM~18386449
> *wheres the hop at ***** where ????????????????????  the only thing missing
> *


MAN SORRY TO SAY BUT THE REASON WE DID NOT HAVE A HOP WAS SIMPLY BECAUSE THE PARK WILL NO LONGER ALLOW US TO HAVE A HOP. BELIEVE ME WE REALLY WANTED TO HAVE ONE TOO.


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

THE BIG RC GONNA BE THERE BROS


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 24 2010, 06:01 PM~18396803
> *MAN SORRY TO SAY BUT THE REASON WE DID NOT HAVE A HOP WAS SIMPLY BECAUSE THE PARK WILL NO LONGER ALLOW US TO HAVE A HOP. BELIEVE ME WE REALLY WANTED TO HAVE ONE TOO.
> *


I hear u sir were jus bull shittin on here, the last thing we wanna do is get u guys in trouble wit the parks people.Its just gona be a chill and grill. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 24 2010, 11:48 PM~18399930
> *I hear u sir were jus bull shittin on here, the last thing we wanna do is get u guys in trouble wit the parks people.Its just gona be a chill and grill. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DON'T B/S ON HERE OR YOU WILL BE BAN !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*3 DAY COUNT DOWN HOMIES !! 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE *
[/quote]


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2010, 06:50 AM~18400894
> *DON'T B/S ON HERE OR YOU WILL BE BAN !!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not again,U cant ban me im american!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 9 2010, 05:56 PM~17741696
> *PM FOR MORE INFO.....</span>
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

JUST ADDED !! LIVE TEJANO BAND!!!! SATURDAY SATURDAY SATURDAY!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

AAAALLREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 25 2010, 10:08 AM~18402129
> *JUST ADDED !! LIVE TEJANO BAND!!!! SATURDAY SATURDAY SATURDAY!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *



I'M GOING CHINGO BLING STYLE ... COWBOY BOOTZ,SHORTS,DLR SHIRT AND MY ALUMINUM FOIL PAPER GRILL !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


QUIEN QUIERE TAMALES ?!!?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*TTT!!!!!!!!!!! FOR AN ALWAYS BIGGER AND BETTER PICNIC EACH YEAR!!!! TEJANO BAND JUST ADDED!!!!*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 25 2010, 11:02 AM~18402640
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!! FOR AN ALWAYS BIGGER AND BETTER PICNIC EACH YEAR!!!! TEJANO BAND JUST ADDED!!!!
> *



WE READ THAT ALREADY WEY !?!? :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

..... :0 :0 :0 ........ :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

just got word after the picnic we fillin up the dunk booth with menudo for the hangovers!! lol :biggrin: :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 25 2010, 11:46 AM~18403024
> *just got word after the picnic we fillin up the dunk booth with menudo for the hangovers!! lol :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Aug 24 2010, 12:49 PM~18394638
> *what no money awwwww helll nawwww !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Shut'cho....

Just bring yo crazy a** to the picnic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>ULA COMMISSION



vs 






ULC COMMISSION !! </span>








:0 :0 :0
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2010, 02:05 PM~18404161
> *<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>ULA COMMISSION
> vs
> ULC COMMISSION  !! </span>
> ...


but we both and tla!!


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*BY THE WAY THE MEETING WENT !!! 


WE HAVING A BAD A$$ TIME HOMIES !!! LETS DEW DIZ !!! *:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 25 2010, 05:05 PM~18405646
> *but we both and tla!!
> *



DA FRONT LINE HOMIE ..... "FOUNDERS"


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 25 2010, 04:05 PM~18404161
> *<span style=\'font-family:TIMES\'>ULA COMMISSION
> vs
> ULC COMMISSION  !! </span>
> ...



Im A Very Good Pitcher...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 08:39 AM~18410863
> *Im A Very Good Pitcher...
> *


well than it's on !!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 07:39 AM~18410863
> *Im A Very Good Pitcher...
> *


:yes: I believe your sons may be but you... :rofl: jk


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Aug 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18411309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Father Like Son


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 12:01 PM~18412423
> *Cool But I Want You In There First....
> 
> *



WHENEVER U IS READY FUNKY BOY !!!     















































:biggrin:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 26 2010, 10:39 AM~18410863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2010, 04:47 PM~18413600
> *WHENEVER U IS READY FUNKY BOY !!!
> :biggrin:
> *



No Scaredy Cats Now... :wow:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 07:29 PM~18415937
> *No Scaredy Cats Now... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



ME !!!!! >>>> hno: hno: hno: ....... :nono: :nono: .....




COME GET YOU SOME CARNAL !!! :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 26 2010, 10:14 PM~18416393
> *ME !!!!! >>>> hno:  hno:  hno: .......  :nono:  :nono: .....
> COME GET YOU SOME CARNAL !!!  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

quote=214Tex,Aug 26 2010, 06:41 AM~18410205]


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*ALONG WITH DALLAS LOWRIDERS DJ'S & MC'S .... DJ SKILLZ & DJ TOM-E * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

WHEELS ARE MOUNTED AND READY TO GO TO THAT LUCKY WINNER TOMARROW !!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO BUY TICKETS TOMARROW!!! ( THE ONES WHO ALREADY BOUGHT SOME TOO!!!)


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great picnic today guys!!!Keep up the good work Dallas lowriders :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whos gona tell sam he won that cowboys prize???


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 28 2010, 05:54 PM~18429591
> *Whos gona tell sam he won that cowboys prize???
> *


HE HAD TO BE THERE TO WINN..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

few quick pics i took today


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

bad ass picnic


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18430290
> *HE HAD TO BE THERE TO WINN..
> *


No u didnt,Pepe won the wheels and wasnt thier,what u mean??     I was their last thing i was hearin is sam won the cowboy prize then i went back to lake.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 28 2010, 11:15 PM~18430607
> *No u didnt,Pepe won the wheels and wasnt thier,what u mean??        I was their last thing i was hearin is sam won the cowboy prize then i went back to lake.
> *


that was re-do and Lance won...cause Lance originally won but didnt hear his # called...and all parties agreed to a re-do w/ Lance & Pepe...Lance won...

for cowboys item person had to be present...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 28 2010, 09:15 PM~18430607
> *No u didnt,Pepe won the wheels and wasnt thier,what u mean??        I was their last thing i was hearin is sam won the cowboy prize then i went back to lake.
> *


 NAW BRO LANCE WON HE HAD THE WINNING TICKET ON THE FIRST ONE THEY PULLED..
:angry:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 28 2010, 09:18 PM~18430626
> *that was re-do and Lance won...cause Lance originally won but didnt hear his # called...and all parties agreed to a re-do w/ Lance & Pepe...Lance won...
> 
> for cowboys item person had to be present...
> *


Oh ok dam i missed alot then i thought it was all over. :0 :0 :0 :0 Wel concrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 28 2010, 09:24 PM~18430665
> *Oh ok dam i missed alot then i thought it was all over. :0  :0  :0  :0 Wel X2*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 28 2010, 09:24 PM~18430659
> *NAW BRO LANCE WON HE HAD THE WINNING TICKET ON THE FIRST ONE THEY PULLED..
> :angry:
> *


Kool well lance was the lucky one this weeked then!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

JUST WANNA THANK ALL WHO ATTENDED TO PICNIC ! CONGRATS TO THE WHEEL WINNER LANCE FROM SUBLIMINAL!!! ALSO WANNA THANK PEPE AND LANCE FOR GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP!!! HAD A BAD ASS TIME!! TOO BAD THE PARK SHUT DOWN THE BAND AND THE DUNK BOOTH !!! BOTH WERE THERE IN THE PARK ALREADY!!! OH WELL THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT YEAR!!! TUG O WAR WAS A BLAST!! HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME !! 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 29 2010, 07:55 AM~18432260
> *JUST WANNA THANK ALL WHO ATTENDED TO PICNIC ! CONGRATS TO THE WHEEL WINNER LANCE FROM SUBLIMINAL!!!  ALSO WANNA THANK PEPE AND LANCE FOR GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP!!! HAD A BAD ASS TIME!! TOO BAD THE PARK SHUT DOWN THE BAND AND THE DUNK BOOTH !!!  BOTH WERE THERE IN THE PARK ALREADY!!! OH WELL THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT YEAR!!! TUG O WAR WAS A BLAST!! HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME !!
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!
> *


Had a blast sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

The picnic was tight as hell and the weather was nice!!!


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

GOOOD TURNOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up people,how come nobodys in here???This is why we should have had a hop!!!We would of had this thread blown up by now.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

Some Video from Saturday.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp1a1mSI270


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

djskillz214 POST PIKS HOMIE...


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Wish we couldve made it. We had to go to El Campo. Im sure it was off the chain though.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Sep 9 2010, 07:56 PM~18529003
> *Wish we couldve made it.  We had to go to El Campo.  Im sure it was off the chain though.
> *


Dont lie to us,Ur offically banned now!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

SEE YA THERE


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13gYCOBFp2U


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

